# Grease Patties



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

wow,... Thanks for your work Dave!

Bill


----------



## usahq (Sep 4, 2003)

Okay, where do you get Wintergreen oil?


----------



## usahq (Sep 4, 2003)

Not that it really matters, but I thought that grease patties made all the bees smell "young" so that when the mites quest, all bees smell like suitable hosts and the mites are more likely to enter an old bee thinking that it is really a young bee. Mites are looking for young bees that will live long enough yet for the mite to do it's reproductive thing. Old bees who are nearing their death anyway, don't allow enough time for reproduction, etc.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Okay, where do you get Wintergreen oil?


Health food stores.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

usahq,

I don't think anyone is disputing the smell when comparing the young and old bees and the mites search for young bees etc.
The conversation sometimes branches in all directions. Point being that grease patties can also be used to medicate with chemicals, distribute essential oils that are being tried, used for food suppliments, etc. Yes the confusion in selecting young bees is important in relationship of grease patties, but along with other medications or additives comes the ability to actually kill the mites also. Some of these procedures are more along the proven path as others, but its good so many people are trying different things. Especially when I'm not paying for all the mistakes.

[This message has been edited by BjornBee (edited September 05, 2003).]


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I don't think the mites can get into the tracheae of older bees; I'm sure I read somewhere that they have to enter in the first few days.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings usaha,

As BULLSEYE BILL said, local health food stores may have wintergreen oil.

Another source is LorAnn Oils.
See Forum 1, 000373

Dave W


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

You can also get wintergreen oil from Simpsons bee supplies. $8 for 4oz. http://www.homestead.com/beekeepers/Simpsons.html 

I you need a large amount. Or can go in with several people you can also get it from lebermuth (www.lebermuth.com) Minimum order is something like 12 pounds.
I've still got some extra from my order, so if anyone wants a pound, contact me. (Fewer people wanted some locally then we originally though).

Also, I'd advise against adding TM to greese patties myself. First it's being blamed at least for being a contributing factor causing TM resistance in foulbrood. 2nd, you may not get the correct application rate when fed in greese patties because they don't consume it fast enough. (And technically it's against the drug's label)


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

I ordered my oils from glorybee, wintergreen was about 12 dollars for 16 ounces.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings . . .

LorAnn Oils 2002/2003 Catalog:

WINTERGREEN OIL - *National Formulary Grade*
<UL TYPE=SQUARE>
1oz - $3.99
4oz - $12.40
160z - $42.00
[/list]

WINTERGREEN OIL - *Synthetic*
<UL TYPE=SQUARE>
1oz - $2.25
4oz -$6.00
16oz - $18.00
1gal - $110.00
[/list]

Guess if you really want to stay w/ a TRUE "natural" treatment, a synthetic should be avoided???

Dave W

[This message has been edited by Dave W (edited September 07, 2003).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Both the synthetic and the natural are methyl salicylate. Same chemical. I suppose there is the possiblilty of other contaminates in the synthetic that are not natural and the poosibility of other contamniates that are natural in the natural version. I bought the natural version. Didn't know there was a cheaper one out there.


----------



## usahq (Sep 4, 2003)

>>...GREASE PATTIES w/ WINTERGREEN oil and SALT seem to have an effect on BOTH Varroa and Tracheal mites during times when brood IS present, and has devastating results during broodless times of the year.

Devasting results on the bees, brood, or the mites?


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings usahq,

Please click-on the link, and read the actual source of the quote.

The sentence says, both V-mites and T-mites are "devasted" during "broodless times" of the year.

Do you agree?

I dont know!

Dave W


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings . . .

Here is a GREASE PATTY recipe/method told to me by a beekeeper at a craft fair.

Mix 1/2 sugar and 1/2 Crisco and place into LID from cottage cheese container. Use 1" square of "blue jeans" and press into middle of "patty". Apply 8 to 10 drops of PEPPERMINT oil to 'blue jeans' wick. Insert thru bottom entrance and leave on bottom board all winter.

Will it work?

Dave W


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

Itll work at attracting beetles


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings WineMan,

Are you referring to the fact that grease patties, in general, attract Small Hive Beetles, or do you see other problems?

thanx,
Dave W


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

Ive never seen or heard of two parts of the idea:

(1) Putting it on the bottom board and
(2) Using the material as a wick.

I assume the theory is that it will release vapors through the winter. Not sure how much faith I would have in the idea to begin with but the grease patties in general will attract beetles. Especially if there arent bees actively working them. 

Generally speaking I think you would have more luck putting the patties with or without essential oil over the brood nest where bees will go after them. I think patties do a good job on tracheal mites.


----------

